# Snow..snow..snow



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For those of us in the states that didn't just get hammered by snow...we miss it.









Please post a picture or two of the snow at your house.

Let's see who has the most snow and can hold the "MSBR Award" (Most Snow Bragging Rights)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I can't even compete. Mid Febuary and I can still see grass









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't have pics, but here's a news article from local.......

News Clicky thingy.......

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I don't have pics, but here's a news article from local.......
> 
> News Clicky thingy.......
> 
> Steve


Steve, looks like we forgot how to clear snow and drive through it.








See the quick video near the bottom of this article.

Another clicky thing

Jim


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For those of us in the states that didn't just get hammered by snow...we miss it.


 Miss the snow?













































No thanks, I will keep my







:


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

We got about two feet of snow and now I cannot decide if I should use the snow rake to clean off the 
camper or wait for it to melt









jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Adirondack Outbackers said:


> We got about two feet of snow and now I cannot decide if I should use the snow rake to clean off the
> camper or wait for it to melt
> 
> 
> ...


Wait for it to melt. You can easily damage the roof trying to clean it off but if you really must then use a push broom and leave a 6" layer on the trailer. If you don't try to clean it all off then you will have much less chance of hurting the roof.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

20-22" hit us Tuesday looks real nice. Had to snowblow paths for the new little puppy to do her thing.

However I am ready for spring....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No doubt that the snow you've all had in upstate NY this year is far more impressive than....well...than just about anything!!! Our measely 1 ft is pretty unimpressive next to that!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I remember when it was taboo to mention the word snow, now we want pictures









Scenic pics I hope
















John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright here are a couple. One of the poor OB patiently waiting for springtime. One of the snow on the deck. Got one coming of a snow angel also. snow is 17-1/2" deep in front of OB.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer....looks like you're going to win!

Those are great pictures. I would love to have a snow storm like that at my house 1-2 times a year.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I would love to have a snow storm like that at my house 1-2 times a year


I'd love to see one at _your_ house, too!









Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

As promised. A snow "Angel" and this one should be the winner.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos!
That looks just like our spa...without the snow of course!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


>


OK. How do you cut a path in the snow like that?







Do you do something to keep it from falling in?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

sleecjr said:


>


OK. How do you cut a path in the snow like that?







Do you do something to keep it from falling in?
[/quote]

Lee, that is the track made by a strange creature. It has the appearance of a weird lawnmower. The most frightening sight is when it eats that unfamiliar white substance on the ground...then throws it up!









I've only seen one in a video or two. And they are NOT indigenous to Florida! THANK GOD!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just how big of a "mouth" (for lack of the real term) do snowblowers have? Do you have to take two passes to get it all of the walkway/driveway?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

3LEES said:


>


OK. How do you cut a path in the snow like that?







Do you do something to keep it from falling in?
[/quote]

Lee, that is the track made by a strange creature. It has the appearance of a weird lawnmower. The most frightening sight is when it eats that unfamiliar white substance on the ground...then throws it up!









I've only seen one in a video or two. And they are NOT indigenous to Florida! THANK GOD!

Dan








[/quote]









I have heard of a snow blower, I have never seen one though. In the picture i dont see where it blew snow to?







Also why doesnt it fall into the track?









I guess i need some snow 101


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Snow can vary greatly in moisture content. Wetter snow will easily stick and hold up.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

2 inches of ICE. Yeah, YUK.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just how big of a "mouth" (for lack of the real term) do snowblowers have? Do you have to take two passes to get it all of the walkway/driveway?


Residential models generally run 24 to 36 inches wide and some can swallow more than 18 inches deep. The two stage versions can toss the snow 50 feet. They can get the job done.

Between the blower and the plow mounted ATV we make quick work of the parking areas.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Lee, that is the track made by a strange creature. It has the appearance of a weird lawnmower. The most frightening sight is when it eats that unfamiliar white substance on the ground...then throws it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!! "I don't care who you are, now that's funny"


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Here you go Lee. I fed the creature this morning so you could see how quickly it regurgitates What it consumes. This snow is what we would call "fairly light" snow. It was very cold thus "drier". When it is closer to 32 degrees the snow gets very saturated and heavy and doesn't get so powdery when it it thrown. This was why you couldn't see where it was thrown to. Then I took a shot of it resting waiting for it's next meal.
Bob



























FEED ME


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Good Pics RH. Our snow was a little tougher to snowblow since it was "wetter" and mixed with ice and sleet.
After the first cut, it was much easier. The blower wanted to ride up on the snow due to the amount of ice. Once the wheels saw pavement it dug in better.

Your HFH buddy from PA,

Jim


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The first snow was this past Monday and Tuesday. We got 8"-12" dumped on us (depending on where you live in central Illinois) and then sub-zero temperatures until Friday (-9 degrees Friday morning).









It warmed up to 17 degrees Friday afternoon, but the warm weather brought another 4"-6" of snow.

We don't have the snow that upstate New York has, but then, we never do. This is the most snow I've seen around here since I was a kid!

It was 25 degrees and sunny this afternoon - as pictued in the photos, below.









I don't think my snow blower will pile it up much higher!









A look down the street.









I had to clear a path to get to my shed. The birds and squirrels get hungry, too!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the pictures....they look great!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We didn't get so much snow but lots of ICE. The pics don't do it justice. It's really a beautiful site in the trees with the sun shining through until the branches start coming down all around you. We were lucky and none hit the house but the pool did suffer some damage.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


>


When i first glanced at this picture. I thought your dog house was on a Crane.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

At work in wonderful Prudhoe Bay Alaska. Yes it's cold in this picture . Probally a crisp -20F


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sleecjr said:


>


When i first glanced at this picture. I thought your dog house was on a Crane.








[/quote]
LOL! I thought the same thing after you mentioned it...Had to stare at it for 5 minutes till I figured out that it was a bird feeder!









Beautiful photos everyone!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pics everyone
like happycamper said this snow stinks it was too much of a mixture of sleet,snow and freezen rain to snowblow 
I spented the last 3 days cutting away at it with my little plow and shoveling it 
Is It Spring Yet

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Is It Spring Yet
> 
> Don


Only 31 more days til spring ole' buddy


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

[/quote]

When i first glanced at this picture. I thought your dog house was on a Crane.








[/quote]

##########################################################

Now THAT'S funny!









It's actually a bird feeder. I have a 12' extendable fiberglass pole (from one of those tree pruning saws) attached to my deck railing. It keeps the feeder high enough and far out enough from the deck that the squirrels can't get to it.

It's fun watching them try, though. They slide off the pole in short order (although I saw one squirrel, one time, that somehow got on it - can't figure out how - and haven't seen him get up there again).

The cats love to sit in the window and "bird watch!"

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sleecjr said:


>


Wow! That thing can blow snow!!! It goes far.[/quote]
Well...yes they do...but only when the wind is blowing in the right  direction. Massive quantities of small pelletized, VERY cold, hard, white stuff can often be seen spewing forth from these beasts...beautiful arching fountains gracefully flying through the skies.....but...alas.... with no "keeper" in sight. Where is (s)he? Look closer in such unfortunate conditions and you will see what appears to be the beast's retaliation as it takes on a whirling & swirling life of its own, flying forth to devour it's keeper! More than once, Kath or I have blindly stumbled back into the house...encased in snow from head to toe. At such times, one will truly appreciate the most critical item of snow-removal apparel...a good pair of goggles!!! Not to mention a cold beer waiting for consumption!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you look closely at the beast handler you'll see a pair of those goggles. This handler has no exposed surface. The beast also has an enclosure for its handler but due to the beast having diverse feeding grounds installation of the hood was impractical.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

This is a picture from the last storm we had on 2/2/07 in the Prudhoe Bay Oilfield on the North Coast of Alaska. These are work trucks parked in front of our "bullrails" and yes those are snow drifts wedging in the F-150. Note the 2 F-250s on either side.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Alright, here is me clearing out our alleyway......










and me driving to work....










actually this is from route 11 near Oswego, NY area, 10-11 feet of snow, yowsa


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here are my pictures of our snow. They are of my driveway, front walk, back yard, OB in storage and of the mountains in a valley south of us.

snow
snow

snow
snow

snow


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Alright, here is me clearing out our alleyway....yowsa


See, no point in NH even entering this contest 'cuz I KNEW we'd be seeing your snow eventually. Simply UNBELIEVEABLE!! No question about it...

YOU WIN!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Alright, here is me clearing out our alleyway......
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































And to think its past the middle of Febuary and my snowblower is still in the shed untouched this year.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oswego, NY (and those 'downstream') may not be in such a hurry for Spring this year. Things are gonna get ugly when (if) all that white stuff melts....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


>


That is exactly what I was hoping for when I started this thread. Now that is some SNOW!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah Baby! Now that is snow! I see a winning photo here.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Alright, here is me clearing out our alleyway....yowsa


See, no point in NH even entering this contest 'cuz I KNEW we'd be seeing your snow eventually. Simply UNBELIEVEABLE!! No question about it...

YOU WIN!!!
[/quote]
HANDS DOWN!!! 

How in the heck do they even clear that road???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Alright, here is me clearing out our alleyway....yowsa


See, no point in NH even entering this contest 'cuz I KNEW we'd be seeing your snow eventually. Simply UNBELIEVEABLE!! No question about it...

YOU WIN!!!
[/quote]
HANDS DOWN!!! 

How in the heck do they even clear that road???
[/quote]

Agree 100%...we have a winner!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, That is really the most snow I've ever seen enen in a photo.

You win!


----------

